# Methane?



## papatree84 (Sep 30, 2013)

How practical is it to use methane as a power source for appliances? I was considering building a methane system where in bio organisms make methane that can be captured. Anyone do this?


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

In a word, if you don't have a farm and free access to manure, don't.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

google biogas

WWW


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I remember a show about a family that lived in a two room hut. Family on one side. Pig on the other. They collected pig manure to feed a digester that made enough fuel for a lamp and to heat a wok to cook. Don't know what country.

I do a little methane experimenting every day. Depends on what I eat.


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

papatree84 said:


> How practical is it to use methane as a power source for appliances? I was considering building a methane system where in bio organisms make methane that can be captured. Anyone do this?


Hi,
There are some small DIY methane projects here: http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/BioFuel/biofuels.htm#Methane

The calculator at the same link might give you some idea how much material you need to make a worthwhile amount of methane.

Gary


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

http://www.rebelwolf.com/essn.html

There is some good articles by the late all rut an on methane production/use in these online magazines

Gary


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Bret said:


> I remember a show about a family that lived in a two room hut. Family on one side. Pig on the other. They collected pig manure to feed a digester that made enough fuel for a lamp and to heat a wok to cook. Don't know what country.
> 
> I do a little methane experimenting every day. Depends on what I eat.


Probably China. I've read that some people over there have a methane pit behind the house with a pipe that brings the methane to their cook stove and they use it to cook their food.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I feel that you are right. It was long ago, but their world does not change fast.

Thank you.


----------

